# Dayton Towers/MTM/bookshelf? Input please.



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello all,

So I just got my little shipment of drivers from parts express and need some help deciding what configuration to use them in for my 2.1 home setup. Here's the list:

2 - Dayton PT2C-8 Planar Tweeter

2 - Bohlender Graebener Neo3-PDRW Planar Tweeter

2 - Dayton DC28FS-8 1-1/8" Shielded Silk Dome tweeter

4 - Dayton RS180-4 7" Reference

2 - Dayton RS150T-8 6" Reference

6 - Dayton RS100-4 4" Reference

2 - Tang Band W4-1720 4" Underhung Midbass

So there's the list. Can anyone think of a good combination for these drivers? Maybe not with all of the drivers being used as I would like to try a few in my escape. 

I was thinking the 7" for midbass duty per side, a pair of 4 inchers per side and one of the tweeters per side. Anyone have experience with the 7" as a midbass?

*Oh, and I will be actively processing everything.*

Any input would be great! Thanks.

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> Seems like this is the opposite of normal system design progression. Ideally, you would identify your goals, requirements, constraints, and budget then move on to selecting a design and finally purchase drivers and build the system.
> 
> Let's start at the beginning. What are your goals? What will these be used for?


Oh poopy. Sorry I didn't state my goal. I know it seems a bit backwards but I know dayton's are great values so I decided to try a few of their models.

As I stated, this will be a 2.1 system, mostly for music but occasionally for a sunday football game and movie. I listen to country, rap, rock, classical, acoustic spanish..... list goes on. I guess I'd like a great all around performer. 

Let's forget about the sub for right now though. I have plans for that later. 

So I'd like these to get down to about 60 hz with some authority. 

Thanks for your interest in helping me. 

EGO

EDIT: I should also mention that I have 60 watts @ 4 ohms or 100 watts @ 2 ohms for midrange and tweets, about 100 watts plus for each midbass @ 4 ohms.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> I'd slap the DC28, the RS100 and an RS180 in a proper box and give it a whirl. Just model up the proper enclosure size for the RS100 and the RS180 and make sure your cabinets keep the midrange and midbass enclosures internally separate. I'd make this so you can swap out the front baffle if you want to change up your drivers. I think you'll be most interested in trying out the different tweeters at your disposal.
> 
> If you feel like the midbass output is lacking you can always double up on the RS180s.
> 
> You could probably make this even simpler by going with a 2-way if this is your first try at a DIY speaker. Then once you get more comfortable you could start moving to a design that's a little more complex.


I definitley want to make interchangeable baffles so I can try different drivers. Good advice there. 

I'm going to give it a go with the 3-way system since I have active processing and I have some experience with 3-way active in the mobile environment. 

Really looking forward to the tweeter auditioning though. I'll let you know how they sound. 

So I'm going with what you mentioned: DC28, the RS100 and an RS180 per side.

Thanks again,

EGO


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

If I had your drivers, first thing configuration I'd mess around with is the RS180 + RS100 + that Dayton planar tweeter. Xover points, 200hz/2,500hz.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Griffith said:


> If I had your drivers, first thing configuration I'd mess around with is the RS180 + RS100 + that Dayton planar tweeter. Xover points, 200hz/2,500hz.


Oh I'll be messing with that configuration too. Like I said, I'll be making a few baffles so that I can try different configurations/drivers. Can't wait for this weekend. Three day for me!

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

So I've decided on a semi-tower alignment. The midbass is in .7 cu. ft. and will be tuned to around 40-60 hz when I'm not using a sub. the upper-rear will be closed off just can't get sketch-up to show it. What do ya'll think?










Should I go off center with the midrange and tweet like this alignment:

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=zdt35

Also, my baffles will be removable so this drawing is far from final. 

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

I should also mention that I am still playing around with ideas for the top of the enclosure. I don't want just a squared off normal tower. I want some attitude at the top. Some style. Feel free to give opinions. Thanks.

EGO


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Ego, if you could, please give me your impressions of that Dayton Planar Tweeter. I've always wondered how it sounded, how it performed. 

I read a review where a guy stated to simply stick with conventional tweeters versus the planar. Was wondering if you would share his opinion.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Griffith said:


> Ego, if you could, please give me your impressions of that Dayton Planar Tweeter. I've always wondered how it sounded, how it performed.
> 
> I read a review where a guy stated to simply stick with conventional tweeters versus the planar. Was wondering if you would share his opinion.


Of course Griffith. I'd be happy to. Hopefully I'll have some first impressions by the end of this weekend. I have all my wood cut and reasy to be put together so I'll give it a first listen tomorrow or Saturday. I'm expecting great things from it though. 

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

Griffith said:


> Ego, if you could, please give me your impressions of that Dayton Planar Tweeter. I've always wondered how it sounded, how it performed.
> 
> I read a review where a guy stated to simply stick with conventional tweeters versus the planar. Was wondering if you would share his opinion.


First impression, WOW. I don't have much to compare this to since I don't have much experience in home audio. But, this setup is very very clear. The tweeter can get very loud and stay crisp and smooth from what I've heard. Very much to my liking. I'll have to find some way to fit a pair in my car. They do not have that bone chilling "s" sound or too much sibilance compared to other tweeters that are just too harsh.

I've only heard it for around 2 hours so far. I'll post pics of my towers soon and let you know how they sound after some break in time. 

best regards,

EGO


----------

